# How do I keep panna cotta from sticking to the ramakins?



## abefroman (Mar 12, 2005)

How do I keep panna cotta from sticking to the ramakins?

I followed this recipe:
Panna Cotta - Allrecipes

and in the photo, it shows the panna cotta out of the ramakins, like he just turned it over and they slid right now, how ever mine were stuck in like glue.

Got any tips?


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

I always lightly spray my molds for panna cotta with pan spray.


----------



## luc_h (Jun 6, 2007)

Abefroman,

there is a trick to unmolding panna cotta and the knowledge of how gelatin behaves helps to understand this trick.

Use ramekins that are very smooth inside (no knicks or rough spots).
Gelatin does not stick to smooth surfaces but adhere by suction. 
Being a thermal-reversible gel (melts hot then gels back when cold) you can use this property to your advantage.

Pour hot water in a sink or other container about half to 3/4 the height of a ramekin. Place the panna cotta ramekin in the water for 30 sec (or so). Take out then run a knife between the gel and ramekin wall. Immediately reverse on a plate (plate over ramekin then reverse the assembly). Tap the bottom of the ramekin and lift slowly. It should plop on the plate.

The heat melts the surface, the knife breaks the suction seal on the sides, gravity pulls the panna cotta away from the bottom. 

Good luck!
Luc H


----------



## even stephen (Oct 10, 2005)

You can also put a layer of caramelized sugar in the bottom of the
mold or container.....if you don't want the color than just pour off the
sugar right before caramelization....it will serve in unmolding and give a
nice sheen with or without the golden color...good luck....


----------



## allanmcpherson (Apr 5, 2007)

Or you can cheat. Use a empty "single portion" plastic yoghurt container or the like. You can easily break the suction seal buy running a knife along the sides and squeezing it out.

--Al


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

I just use Luc's method. Except I break the seal first by running a sharp knive around the edge before putting the ramikin in hot water. 

You'll also find that sweet versions release easier than savory ones, for some reason. But none of them are really hard to release. 

Another trick worth knowing. If the pana cotta unmolds crooked, or has a rough finish, or pieces stuck to the ramikin: Heat a knife in very hot water, and use it to smooth-off the finish.


----------



## luc_h (Jun 6, 2007)

Hi KYH,

nice to see that things I say works!

(your services are required on this thread KYH
http://www.cheftalk.com/forums/chefs...spberries.html)

Luc H.


----------

